# Best Vaping Moment



## Renoster (17/10/16)

What was your best ever vaping moment? Well as a newbi my best moment was when my first ever stock arrived, i could barely sleep.. well not a very interresting story, bet i will have many more and better vaping moments....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/10/16)

The day Erica my first REO arrived from the USA!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/10/16)

my best moment ( dnt hate) was vaping on 50/50 rebel and polar mint on a clearo....the flavour was insane!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (17/10/16)

Superb thread @Renoster !

My vaping journey has been filled with lots of "best moments" it's very difficult to select just one.

If I had to pick the best one it would probably be my first full day off the stinkies - 29 Oct 2013.
Can remember it quite clearly. I was so amazed and excited I didnt know what to do with myself. For your info @incredible_hullk , I too was vaping a mix of Rebel and Polar Mint in the Clearo on that day 

Other epic moments very high up on the list are as follows

my first subohm coil I built myself on a Kayfun clone with Nemesis Mech mod - at night while several forum members helped me in real time on the forum thread. Got it working. Was unbelievable.

the day my Reos arrived. Had to call the delivery guy and walked up my street to go meet him!

The countdown and opening of the gates at VapeCon 2016 at 9am. Will never forget that!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR (17/10/16)

When I was vaping for 3 weeks and went to have sushi .....only to realise that I like it alot more since my taste started normalising again.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (17/10/16)

My first day (7 July 2013) without a stinky after around 38 years ending with around 80 stinkies per day.

My first vape from a RM2 on my first Reo was heaven on earth - August 2013.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## acorn (17/10/16)

I can still remember this clearly, bought my first Reo second-hand, with a RM2, had a friend building me a 28awg, 2mm coil, 1.8 ohm and the first juice in the bottle was ELP Strawdogs, which came complimentary. I tried it while driving home after the pickup. I was dumbfounded and extatic on the flavour, upgraded from a twisp.

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (17/10/16)

It was just the other day, my Smok Alien arrived and it has lived up to my prior anticipated expectations... *seriously!*

just in case someone thinks I'm making jokes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Phil (17/10/16)

My aplo mec clone doge v1 20g build with bommbies Nana cream 6mg was heaven at the time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Renoster (17/10/16)

Thanx @Silver ,wow these stories makes me jealous that i was not exposed to vaping earlier.. (well i had some of those chinese pen ecigs but that was crappy)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (17/10/16)

For me it was that very first nervous inhale i took on my starter kit(Evod). It was so much more than i was expecting and brought on a fat smile and a little giggle. I had to take a second drag just to make sure and that put an even bigger smile on my face as i realized that this was what i have been looking for to put an end to my tobacco addiction.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kev mac (17/10/16)

Renoster said:


> What was your best ever vaping moment? Well as a newbi my best moment was when my first ever stock arrived, i could barely sleep.. well not a very interresting story, bet i will have many more and better vaping moments....


I 'd probably say the arrival of my Kbox and melo tank,what a change from an ego style vape. I felt like I was called up to the big leagues. I would be remiss not to mention finding and joining ecigssa.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Waine (17/10/16)

While sucking on my Twisp Aero, the second week in January 2016, when, for the first time ever, I saw a coil being built, wicked and fired up on a really cool looking mod on You tube. I immediately knew this "hobby" was for me. I couldn't believe all this vaping stuff was out there! "Where had I been all this time?" I had finally discovered what will keep me off the cigarettes forever.

I have had many "Wow" moments since then, the biggest being the discovery of a little shop in Durban called Sir Vape.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJ van Tonder (17/10/16)

Everday I'm not puffing on the devil's suckers.....

Moving from the stinkies and Chinese pen types to my pico and traditional tobacco 

Discovering The forum 

Vapecon, my second pico, Velocity dripper and rum&maple tobacco 

My sig 213 and baby beast 

And the latest my first DIY juice

But the road is still long... 

And lots to look forward to



Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari (17/10/16)

First vape on this rig, SDNA and a TM2. I have no words. Took some saving. I had to have the SDNA held out for more than a month for me. Way exceeded expectations. Married for life or till the end of time whichever ends first.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/10/16)

A couple of shots of Erica!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (17/10/16)

Come to think of it... actually tied for first place was the first time I built and wicked the old Griffin properly and vaped that first tank with no dry hits or leaks. My first real build in RTA. It took so long I almost quit vaping, incredible frustration and a few hours trawling the web and watching videos. Then it just all fell together, such relief and deep satisfaction. Been building daily ever since. That was a really good moment too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (18/10/16)

That first proper, velvety, voluminous cloud from my griffin RTA. Seeing it gush out of my lungs and just keep going was a moment of pure joy and satisfaction.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (18/10/16)

The first day on the forum. I posted this http://www.ecigssa.co.za/so-the-road-begins.t2784/ and my life changed forever. The openhearted of the people here, there is also somewhere in that thread a vid of my first drag on gear piff'ed to me. And then the day Alexandra (My Reo) came into my life via RMG http://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-strange-thing.t7388/ what a day. I sommer get a lump in my throat again.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Kalashnikov (18/10/16)

My best vaping moment ever was the day i made my first DIY liquid. Fruity loops. Shake and vaped it and from that day i have not bought a juice since

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imtiaaz (18/10/16)

My best moment was the other day, I had just rebuilt a killer coil and wicked it to perfection, then filled it with my own DYI juice. Just the satisfaction I got from knowing that I am vaping on my own juice with a coil that I made was just the ultimate satisfaction. Keeping in mind that about two months ago (not really sure, maybe three months) I switched from twisp and would never have thought that this was possible.

Awesome thread BTW @Renoster

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ernest (18/10/16)

My best moments are still every day, when I can sit down with one of my Reos and vape one of my DIY creations. 
If I have to choose a single event/moment it would be the day I found the wealth of information and support on this forum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Boktiet (18/10/16)

My single best moment would have to be when I built my first fused clapton (4 days ago) and wicked it to perfection. For someone with 10 thumbs it was quite an achievement. Next month I will start with DIY and I'm sure there will be many more moments in the future.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (18/10/16)

Oh how do you narrow it down to only one. 
I made a short list
Making my first coil, and it worked
Making my first braided coil
Making my first DIY Joosie

Apart from those, there's that "Getting home after a long day, grabbing a cold one, sitting down on the couch, drip some awesome juice in my Tsunami and just getting lost in the vape... Chilling. 
No more, "you want to da that, go outside, wash your hands when you get back, and no kisses till your breath smells better"



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (18/10/16)

I've had many - I mean literally the first twisp hit I took 3 years ago was a wow for me. 

However the most recent wow for me was moving from a 22 RTA to a 25 RDA - i'm still wowing actually!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (19/10/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> Oh how do you narrow it down to only one.
> I made a short list
> Making my first coil, and it worked
> Making my first braided coil
> ...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (19/10/16)

@Waine dude, I LOVE that thing.
Building on it is a breeze, wicking can be done by my 3 year old.
Flavour is friggin awesome, airflow for days... Single coil, dual coil it's great.
I'll never part with it… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dewald (20/10/16)

My best vaping moment is easily December 2014 when I purchased a Twisp Clearo. I can still remember how amazed I was at how much "smoke" it made and the awesome taste of the liquids. I chainvaped that thing so much I'm sure I was dancing on the edges of nicotine poisoning. 
That device got me off cigarettes, but also paved the way for a very (until recently) frustrating road.

I then got the Twisp Edge which leaked and flooded and gunked and burnt coils and...

Then my second best vape-related moment occured when I stumbled upon this forum. It was filled with words like mod, tank, rba, rda, mtl etc. and I had to have google open on a different tab just to understand what everyone was talking about. But, it made me realise that my struggles with the Twisp was solvable and that there was a whole new world waiting for me. The forum also directed me to the awesome vendors we have who I never even knew existed.

It lead me to my third best moment when I bought my first proper mod, the minikin, and tank (Ultimo). I have never been as satisfied as the time I first fired that bad boy up and had an endless supply of vapour coming from my lungs.

I'm moving to Germany next week and just hope that they have such an awesome community as we have here. I don't think I would have still been "stinkie-free" had it not been for this forum and the wealth of knowledge and help the members display. You are all truly saving lives by being so welcoming and helpful to noobs like me. 

*emotional rant over.*

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Waine (20/10/16)

Dewald said:


> My best vaping moment is easily December 2014 when I purchased a Twisp Clearo. I can still remember how amazed I was at how much "smoke" it made and the awesome taste of the liquids. I chainvaped that thing so much I'm sure I was dancing on the edges of nicotine poisoning.
> That device got me off cigarettes, but also paved the way for a very (until recently) frustrating road.
> 
> I then got the Twisp Edge which leaked and flooded and gunked and burnt coils and...
> ...



@Dewald I can relate completely. I had almost the exact similar experience as per your first 4 paragraphs.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soutie (20/10/16)

Dewald said:


> I'm moving to Germany next week and just hope that they have such an awesome community as we have here. I don't think I would have still been "stinkie-free" had it not been for this forum and the wealth of knowledge and help the members display. You are all truly saving lives by being so welcoming and helpful to noobs like me.



They do have the Internet in Germany if i recall correctly  Just means you will get one of those international Vapre badges

My best moment was slipping and having my first (and only) cigarette after vaping for a month. This was after a few drinks but I was so dissapointed at the clouds I was getting and even worse was the way it tasted. Two drags and I threw the thing away knowing that was the last puff on a smoke I will ever have. I haven't even half considered another drag since regardless of if I am having a drink or not

Reactions: Like 1


----------

